# Bilmek



## FlyingBird

Bilmek=to know

But also i asking my self if it can also mean 'to can'?

Cause while watching tv i heard one guy answered with 'bilirim' while question was 'bunu yapabilir misin'.

So when someone say to me 'bunu yapabilir misin' can i answer only with 'bilirim' instead of 'yapabilirim'?


----------



## ancalimon

yapabilmek : to be able to do, can do


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> yapabilmek : to be able to do, can do


yes i already know what 'yapabilmek' mean.

But my question was if it is possible to use only 'bilmek' cause i heard guy answering like that on tv.


----------



## sufler

Yes it is. Because all the verbs with -abil- -ebil- interfix are actually combinations of the main verb and bilmek.
So for the question 'bunu yapabilir misin' you can answer yapabilirim but saying only bilirim is enough.


----------



## Black4blue

No, it sounds wrong to me. You should say full verb _(yapabilirim, gidebilirim... etc)._


----------



## scopus

If somebody asks "Ata binebilir misin?" and you can't ride a horse very well, you can answer like this: "*Biraz bilirim*", but if you're good rider, you should say: "binebilirim". "Az binerim, biraz binerim" have different meanings.


----------



## murattug

Verdiğiniz örnekte çok büyük ihtimalle soğuk espri yapılmış veya kelime oyunu yapılmış.

-abilir misin? sorusuna asla bilirim diye cevap verilmez, çok absürd olur, 
hatta birisi bana böyle cevap verse duruma göre ya alay ettiğini ya da benimle kavga etmek istediğini düşünürüm.


----------



## scopus

Ata binmek ekseninde düşünmeyin sadece  "Bilgisayar kullanabilir misin?" sorusuna pekâlâ "biraz bilirim" denebilir. Kurallara uymuyor belki bu kullanım ama konuşma dillinde sıkça bu diyaloğu duyabiliriz.


----------

